# Looking for Porter Cable Omnijig 7116 DovetailmJig instructional video



## DaveHuber (Nov 12, 2009)

Hello,

I have a PC 7116 Omnijig Dovetail Jig

I cannot find my VHS copy of the instructional video. As I recall, the video featured a man with a beard.

I'd love to borrow a copy of the video for one day.
I looked online, but cannot find it.

I'd be thrilled to pay shipping back and forth and provide a DVD copy of the tape.

If you can help, please PM me.
If you know of a source for the video, please let me know.

Thanks, Dave


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

Umm. That may be the same jig as the one I just gave away (complete with video). I don't remember the model number but I think it was an Omnijig. I never used it and finally got tired of having too little space in my workshop.

I suppose I could run over this weekend and see if it's still around. I gave it to my favorite secondhand store to sell. I assume you are only interested in the video? I'm only about an hour south of Chicago so if it is the right video shipping isn't going to be high.


----------



## MoPower (Feb 6, 2009)

I have seen a number of these video's on u-tube.


----------



## NachtKrieg (Feb 20, 2012)

Have you tried calling porter cable yet? I know I needed an instruction video for an older product a while back and they just mailed it to me for free.

Please let me know how that worked for you.

Take care,


----------

